# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Meso programimin online FALAS

## GjimiGJ

Pershendetje,

Arti i programimit eshte nje zhvillim i ri per permirsimin e ekonomise, pasi qe eshte nje mundesi e re e cila ju mundeson te krijoni nje jet me te mire.

Shkolla e programimit www.unejamkoder.com ofron mundesi te mire dhe falas per mesimin e programimit ejani dhe regjistrohuni.

Ju mund te jeni ai qe mund te fitoni edhe bursen nga Washington education in Kosovo www.wekonline.com ku do merrni ligjerata nga profesore eminent nga microsoft, EASport, Amazon etj.

Nje mundesi e re mos humb kohe eja edhe ti

----------


## gertl

Po i ben reklame shkolles?

----------


## olsi26431

Jo ai spo i bon reklame shkolles!
Ato njerez qe japin msim aty jane pedagoge ne universitete te ndryshme dhe profesioniste, pervec ksaj cdo mesim osht falas  :buzeqeshje: 
Pra nese ke deshire te mesosh dicka online dhe mos tja dedikosh kohen dickaje tjeter pa perfitim aty osht vendi i duhur, pse jo per te mor ene i zanot (FALAS) me te ardhura te mira.
Gjithashtu ktu: http://www.almooc.com/ ke pervec kodimit edhe anglisht dhe matematike FALAS  :buzeqeshje:

----------

